# Great Looking Cane Handle



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Great News!

At last I have found a really nice looking brass cane handle to add to the selection of handles on my website. The handle is polished brass and is called the statesman.

The pictures below shows the handle installed on two curled canes.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad you found something but not seeing a picture.


----------



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Stixmn,

I went to your site and saw the handles, they look really nice!

Pete


----------

